#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  VGA Draadloos

## AH

Hallo.
Ik zoek een draadloos systeem om een laptop op een beamer aan te sluiten.
iemand die hier ervaring mee heeft (en evt merken/types)?

----------


## Upgrading your system

heb het voor kortere afstanden wel gedaan met die goedkope apparaatjes voor in huis. Heb er toen geen problemen mee gehad.
voor grotere afstanden moet je ander materiaal gebruiken, maar voordat we daar een hele riedel over gaan houden, wat wil je ermee?? hoe groot is de afstand??

----------


## AH

Afstand is niet zo groot 10/15 meter, maar met een huistuin en keuken ding word het vga signaal omgezet naar video signaal, en ik ben bang dat ik dan nogal wat kwaliteit verlies, met powerpoint presentaties.

----------


## laserguy

Je kunt ook de draadloze functie van sommige projectoren gebruiken (BenQ bijvoorbeeld). Via een draadloze netwerkfunctionaliteit worden de beelden naar de projector gestuurd in volle resolutie (meestal 1024x768). Omdat de beelden telkens als geheel over een draadloze netwerkverbinding worden verstuurd kunnen snelle animaties natuurlijk niet worden weergegeven.

----------


## henk de grooth

graag wil ik wat meer weten over timecode
om verschillende machines samen te laten werken
gelijk in opnamen of weergave of spoelen
of om Audio en video te hangen
kan iemand mij aan informatie helpen
met dank

----------


## axs

> graag wil ik wat meer weten over timecode
> om verschillende machines samen te laten werken
> gelijk in opnamen of weergave of spoelen
> of om Audio en video te hangen
> kan iemand mij aan informatie helpen
> met dank



Even zoeken op showcontrol.
Heb er enkele topics aan gewijdt..

Grtz

----------


## Mobile-Tom

Panasonic PT-LB50NTE is naar mijn ervaringen ermee een perfecte draadloze beamer. Het gaat gewoon via een Draadloos netwerk, dus het is alleen kwestie van een draadlozekaart in je laptop / pc. Software installen / verdere instellingen doen. en klaar is Beamer.

Echter weet ik nog niet helemaal wat het maximale afstand tussen de beamer & laptop mag zijn. de grootste afstand die ik ook ervoor heb gebruikt is 10m. 

Foto van de Beamer:
 Panasonic PT-LB50NTE

Grtn Tom

----------


## AH

Heb inmiddels deze oplossing gevonden, 
"Acer WP100 wireless gateway"
Iemand ervaring mee?

----------

